
Make 3D printers using recycled electronic waste - iafrikan
https://iafrikan.com/2020/09/03/22-year-olds-high-tech-innovation-project-voted-cameroons-best-for-2020/
======
h2odragon
Couldn't find his; but i found these:

[https://www.instructables.com/id/eWaste-60-3DPrinter/](https://www.instructables.com/id/eWaste-60-3DPrinter/)

[https://github.com/biosafetylvl5/retr3d](https://github.com/biosafetylvl5/retr3d)

